# HILFE wo gibt es in Frankfurt und Umgebung einen gescheiten Bike-Laden?



## snorej (18. Mai 2003)

Nennt mir einen oder den gescheiten Bike Laden in Frankfurt und Umgebung!!!
Das sollte er haben:
-Kompetente Fachberatung
-Leute in der Werkstatt die Ahnung haben und keine    Hobbyschrauber sind
- keine Menschen die einem den letzten Schei** andrehen wollen! 
DANKE!


----------



## Hellspawn (18. Mai 2003)

ich glaube das thema hatten wir schon mindestens 3 mal. benutz mal die Suche.
Aber hier meine Empfehlung: HiBike in Kronberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snorej (18. Mai 2003)

Habe ich gerade, null points kein Treffer ?
Wat jet?


----------



## DasOZ (18. Mai 2003)

Thread


----------



## ScOff (18. Mai 2003)

wie wär's hiermit?


----------



## snorej (19. Mai 2003)

Thanxs! Aber wenn ich Frankfurt und Umgebung mein, is das nicht Offenbach (hi,hi!) !
Links waren hilfreich, jedoch habe ich den eindruck, den LADEN gibt es nicht!


----------



## Caracal (19. Mai 2003)

Bei der Suche nach einem passenden Laden kommt es halt auch drauf an womit sich die Leutchen da auskennen. Ich persönlich würde z.B. kein RR zu HiBike bringen.

Verhältnissmäßig gute Erfahrungen habe ich gemacht mit:

Mainbike (Website)
Fahrrad Böttgen (Website)
HiBike (Website)
Bicycles (Website)

Läden die ich so schnell nicht wieder betreten werde:

Fahrrad Thöt (Website *würg*)
Unibikes

Die (guten) Läden die hauptsächlich Trekking/Stadt Kram haben zähle ich jetzt mal nicht auf.


----------



## Dohill (19. Mai 2003)

in Heusenstamm die radler Ecke der ist auch Trainer vom Taem Sunn D-Land!!


----------



## Marco76 (19. Mai 2003)

Hi.

Was haltet ihr denn vom Dehnfeld in Bad Homburg?


----------



## Hellspawn (19. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marco76 _
> *Hi.
> 
> Was haltet ihr denn vom Dehnfeld in Bad Homburg? *



hm, zur Not auch der. Ich hab jetzt noch keine persönliche Erfahrung, was die Werkstadt dort angeht, das Angebot is okay. haben halt auch viel mit Trekking+City+Billo Rädern.
Also is sicherlich nicht schlecht, aber auch sicherlich kein spezialist könnt ich mir vorstellen.


----------



## Thomcomm (19. Mai 2003)

Mein Tipp:

City Bike & Fun in Oberursel.

Klasse Laden, tolle Beratung und die Leutz sind in Ordnung und haben Plan.

Url: http://www.citybikefun.de/

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andyr (19. Mai 2003)

ALLMountain in Krifftel.

http://www.allmountains.de


----------



## Flix (19. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marco76 _
> *Hi.
> 
> Was haltet ihr denn vom Dehnfeld in Bad Homburg? *



Ist OK. Nicht billig, aber ich glaub man bezahlt überall soviel wenn man nicht einen Mechaniker gut kennt. 

Bei mir war es so, dass ich verschiedene Werkstätten ausgetestet habe, bis ich meinen persönlichen Mechaniker gefunden habe. Ich glaube so sollte das jeder machen. Klar, die schlechtesten kann man gleich rauslassen. Aber geh ruhig zum Dehnfeld und schau, wie es dir gefällt. Ich kenn Freunde, die gehen nur dahin. Sie sind dort zufrieden.


----------



## Hilleruli (20. Mai 2003)

Fahrrad Denfeld ist mein perönlicher 'Leib und Magen'-Radhändler. Werkstatt  ist sehr gut, Preise nicht gerade billig aber angemessen, Service finde ich sehr gut. Die Tatsache dass auch 'Allerweltsräder' verkauft werden stört mich nicht, die Leute haben trotzdem Ahnung und man (ich) wird nicht über den Tisch gezogen.

GRuß aus Frankfurt
Uli


----------



## Phoenix83 (20. Mai 2003)

Also ich bin beim Brügelmann und beim Theo Intra. Beim Brügelmann haben die ne gute Werkstatt drehen aber einem nicht immer das optimale an und haben oft auch keine Ahnung von was sie reden und lästern manchmal im nachhinein über die Kunden, man kriegt aber alles.  Ansonsten ist Theo Intra sehr gut. Der Kai Hundertmark gehört dem Laden auch anscheinend irgendwie mit. Da hab ich bisher nur sehr gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht.
Der Brügelmann liegt in Sulzbach und der Theo intra in Ffm-Sossenheim.


----------



## Flix (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Phoenix83 _
> *Der Kai Hundertmark gehört dem Laden auch anscheinend irgendwie mit.*




Wer gehört wem?


----------



## Phoenix83 (20. Mai 2003)

Auf den Rechnungen steht überall auch Kai Hundertmarck mit drauf. Also denk ich mir mal das ihm auch ein Teil von dem Laden gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellspawn (21. Mai 2003)

also zum Brügelmann würd ich vieleicht mit nem Rennrad gehn, aber NIE mit nem MTB, was ich da schon an rädern gesehn hab, die angeblich frisch aus der Werkstadt vom B kamen, nein danke...
naja und die "Beratung" da is ja wohl nicht erwähnenswürdig...


----------



## scheichxodox (5. Juni 2003)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von so Bike-Discountern wie "Bikemaxx" in Darmstadt? Klar, man kriegt keinerlei Beratung, aber wenn man weiss was man haben möchte... ist der Laden dann wirklich billiger? Hat einer von euch schon mal dort gekauft?

MfG

Scheich Xodox


----------



## Pushedagain (5. Juni 2003)

Ich kann eigentlich den Montimare in Bornheim empfehlen.
Die ham zwar auch ihre Preise , dafür bekommt man aber 1A Qualität. Ausserdem nocht gute Beratung.
Nur ist der Laden etw. klein d.h. bekommst quasi nur die Cube Collection, ein paar felt und vereinzelt focus (und ein paar BMX).


----------



## andy1 (9. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von scheichxodox _
> *Was haltet ihr eigentlich von so Bike-Discountern wie "Bikemaxx" in Darmstadt? Klar, man kriegt keinerlei Beratung, aber wenn man weiss was man haben möchte... ist der Laden dann wirklich billiger? Hat einer von euch schon mal dort gekauft?
> 
> MfG
> ...



Tja, so langsam müsstest du wissen dass es nun einen Bikemax in FFM gibt, in der Hanauer Landstraße !
Ist so ein Mittelding, mal haben die Mitarbeiter  Ahnung, mal nicht, Preise sind soweit OK, Wertstattpreise weiss ich jetzt nicht mehr, bin ja mein eigener Mechaniker und hab in dem Shop in DA mal geschafft.
Die haben schonmal günstige Preise, einerseits sind das manche Lockangebote oder Vor(vor-)jahresmodelle die trotzdem OK sind.

Übrigens suchen die noch Leute zum schrauben etc. bei dem Laden. 

Jetzt die Tage hab ich teils vergeblich nach Krimskrams für mein Rad in FFM gesucht.
Viele Läden haben mehr Stadtradkram und ausserdem kenne ich mich eigentlich noch gar nicht shopmäßig aus in FFM.
Bin eher mal zu Bicycles im Oederweg gegangen weil ich über deren Katalog sowieso ab und an bestelle.
Aber man darf da nicht alles kaufen, sehr unterschiedliche Preise - mal günstig, mal teuer. Ansonsten haben die schon einiges da was man braucht.
Aber MTB-technisch bin ich ja genügsam und verzichte auf Fullykram und superteuren Firlefanz.


----------



## scheichxodox (9. Juni 2003)

Ich habe inzwischen gemerkt, dass die einen BikeMaxx in Eschborn haben, da wo der Real steht. Ich war jetzt mal da und in Darmstadt auch schon, aber die Angebote finde ich jetzt nicht so den Hammer.


----------



## *JO* (9. Juni 2003)

HI
ja also wie schonmal gesagt es gibt auch einen bikemax
in frankfurt Eschersheimer Landstraße....war auch schonmal da is aber wirklich nur für leute geeignet die wissen was sie wollen ansonsten haben sie Votec MTB's und scott Rennräder glaub ich läden is auch nicht gut sortiert also ich find ihn net so gut.
Und wenn ich weiß was ich will kann ich auch zum 
Böttgen gehn.. 
@andy1 für was suchst du den Läden für MZB oder Rennrad ??
kenn mich da einigermaßen aus in Frankfurt und Umgebung.
mfg JO


----------



## Frank (10. Juni 2003)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist der Frankfurter Bikemaxx auf der HANAUER Landstraße. 
Und: es sollen wohl 4 Gebäude werden, die aber noch nicht fertig gebaut sind, so daß die Artikel bisher in einem Gebäude zusammen gepfercht sind.
Kollege war dort, und war eigentlich recht begeistert von den Preisen.

Wenn man weiß, was man will und wo man es bekommt, kann man hingehen wo man will.

Finde den Böttgen nicht wirklich empfehlenswert, sind aber relativ gut sortiert.

Schonmal was von All Mountains oder Fahrrad Freund gehört? In Kriftel bzw. Hofheim. Da gibt es Cube, Ghost, Specialized, Cannondale, Stevens, Rocky Mountain, Rotwild ...


----------



## cubebiker (13. Juni 2003)

Hi, also zum Bikemaxx (kenn nur Weiterstadt) letzte Woche:
Cubebiker:
Habt ihr ne 2003'er XT kurbel da?
Typ:
Ja, moment, hier...
Cubebiker:
Wie 199 Eur? Ist das dein Ernst?
Typ: Ja wieso, günstiger bekommste die nirgends!
Cubebiker: doch ungefähr überall!
Typ: Glaub ich net! Die Kurbel hat doch nen UVP von 199

_______________________________________________

Ich find den Laden S*****, im Winter heissen die übrigens Skimaxx und da gibts dann keine Bikes sondern Boards. Wollte mal im Winter ein Bike kaufen, das einzige was es zu bestaunen gab war ein Scott HT für 5000 eu. Mein Händler hier hat das gleiche Ding für 4500...
Kann ich persönlich also net empfehlen


----------



## cubebiker (13. Juni 2003)

Achso, kennt hier etwa keiner perpedale in der Leipziger? Will mir da evtl ein Steppenwolf kaufen. Wie issn der so?


----------



## ScOff (13. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cubebiker _
> *Achso, kennt hier etwa keiner perpedale in der Leipziger? Will mir da evtl ein Steppenwolf kaufen. Wie issn der so? *



...war da schon länger nicht mehr drin, ansonsten hatten die bis vor ein, zwei Jahren sehr... phantasievolle Preise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scheichxodox (13. Juni 2003)

War da letze Woche gewesen und habe mir faaaast ein Rad gekauft, aber habe es jetzt doch bei BikeMaxx gekauft. Muss aber sagen, dass die Beratung sehr kompetent war. Hier mein thread mit den Bikes die ich haben wollte:
Klick


----------



## DickEcki (14. Juni 2003)

Glattbacherstraße 12
63741 Aschaffenburg
06026/585081
ww.race-worx.de


----------



## swe68 (14. Juni 2003)

Also..
Ich empfehle Dir Fahrrad Freund in Hofheim, Erstklassige Betreuung. Super-Schrauber. Schöne Räder. Preislich total in Ordnung.
Vom Theo Intra stammen 2 meiner Räder. Dort ist man supernett, ich bekomme immer einen Kaffee  , aber die preiswertesten sind es wirklich nicht... außerdem sind sie halt keine MTB-Spezialisten (da kann ich Dir wiederum auch All Mountains/Kriftel empfehlen, aber dann geh trotzdem lieber erstmal zum Fahrrad Freund). Zu Kai Hundertmarcks Beteiligung an Theo Intra - ja, die gibt es, ganz nebenbei stellt Kai Hundertmarck nämlich auch Fahrräder her (naja, zumindest werden welche unter seinem Namen hergestellt...), die werden dort auch verkauft. Mein Trekkingrad ist so eines und hat schon viel böses überlebt...


----------



## *JO* (17. Juni 2003)

also es ist irgend wie lustig........
immer wenn der thread "Wo gibts hier einen bike laden ?" aufgemacht wird is der erste eintrag 
*das hatten wir schon 3 mal*
dann kommen aber mindestens wieder 3-4 Seiten dazu davon vielleicht 3-4 Einträge wo bike läden genannt werden.
ALSO:
könnte der Frank nicht vielleicht mal das so machen das wenn man in die suche *Bikeladen+Frankfurt* eingibt das dann diese 3-4 threads kommen ???
also wäre ganz cool
tschö mfg JO


----------



## Frank (17. Juni 2003)

Also ich kann da garnix dran machen, aber wenn die Leute die Suchfunktion in dieser Art nutzen würden, dann sollten sie die alten Threads durchaus auch alleine finden.

Das Problem ist altbekannt: die Suchfunktion wird zu selten genutzt. Und wieso auch? Ein neuer Thread ist schneller angelegt.


----------



## *JO* (17. Juni 2003)

Stimmt.....
aber was kann mann den sonst machen ? ich meine ich bin noch net lange aktiv in diesem Forum und trotztdem hab ich schon 3 dieser threads *miterlebt*
langsam nervts mich auch ....echt net ?
hat jemand (du Frank) ne idee??
mfg JO


----------



## Frank (17. Juni 2003)

Mich nervt es nicht aber viele und oft auch neue User hier verpeilen die Suchfunktion und fragen lieber einfach aufs Neue heraus.

Da kann man nix dran ändern, das haben mir die letzten 3 Jahre hier gezeigt. Wie oft wir das schon diskutiert haben ...


----------



## *JO* (17. Juni 2003)

naja dann.....
soo schlimm is es ja net.. 
wäre halt schön gewesen 
aber wenn das ne geht.....
....gehts halt net
also dann 
mfg JO


----------



## Phoenix83 (18. Juni 2003)

Und wenn man im Forum einfach ein neues Thread mit dem Thema Fahrradläden aufmacht mit der Unterteilungen nach Postleitzahlen? Und dort kann dann jeder aus dem Forum hier seine Läden bewerten. Als feature könnte man dann noch so Test wie bei den Produktests dranhängen, von wegen Freundlichkeit, Beratung ... 
Wenn man das dann gleich ganz oben unter FAQ stellt kann das ja wohl keiner mehr übersehen    (hoff ich zumindest )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *JO* (18. Juni 2003)

Gute idee.....
....könnte von mir sein  
aber mal sehen was der Chef sagt - Frank ?
mfg JO


----------



## Frank (18. Juni 2003)

Ähm hallo seit wann bin ich denn der Chef?

Solche Vorschläge kommen am besten ins "Feedback" Forum - da gehören sie hin, dort werden sie von den Admins gesehen und die können sich im Zweifelsfall darum kümmern.

Eine Shop-Test-Kategorie hier einzufügen könnte ich verschiedenen Versionen Sinn machen, aber wenn überhaupt, dann für ganz DE.


----------



## Phoenix83 (18. Juni 2003)

Dann könntest du es ja mal verschieben Frank.  Das macht ihr (Admins) doch immer wieder so gerne wie man immer wieder sieht.   
Aber ich meinte das schon für ganz Deutschland mit den Fahrradläden.


----------



## Frank (18. Juni 2003)

Ich habe mal eine Diskussion eingeleitet. Wir haben eh noch was anderes in der Mache unter Verwendung einer schicken Deutschlandkarte. Das könnte man beinahe miteinander verbinden ... 

Also nicht verzagen sondern abwarten.

Stay tuned.


----------

